
Opulence – A modern framework for modern PHP - buovjaga
https://www.opulencephp.com/
======
stanislavb
Good job! I've added it to LibHunt as well
[https://php.libhunt.com/project/opulence](https://php.libhunt.com/project/opulence)
. I hope it will get some traction. Cheers!

------
unnikked
Can you provide some benchmark comparison with the most popular current
framework?

------
agnivade
`2,000 requests/second on a modest 8GB server`

Are you kidding me ? How is this fast ?

